# Dtg m2 open door error



## Fatboystees (Jul 29, 2016)

I just got a dtg m2 printer and it has displayed and open door error. It will not advance past this point. What can i do?


----------



## Fatboystees (Jul 29, 2016)

sorry says cover open. can anybody help


----------

